# General prices for...



## JenniHeaps (May 16, 2021)

Going on a tip to post this here, I was wondering if ya'll could help me with some general pricing. My farm has cherry, cedar, and burl wood that my hub is wanting to clear. As I stated in a previous post, I am just "wood stupid" and am looking to not have anyone take advantage. Any advice will be considered.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 16, 2021)

Price is determined by quality. Cherry is cheap wet. Very difficult to dry. Wholesale it starts at 50 cents a lb +-....... Cedar burl-You do not see often. I assume eastern. And other???? Best do what others do, sell a few and see how it goes.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 16, 2021)

If these are merely cedar trees (no burls), the largest cedar mill in tn is buying at 100/ ton or .48 / log foot for logs over 7 inches on small end.
That equals about 7.20 for a 7 incher and 82.08 for a 24 incher. This price is at their mill. And a straight sound log. Here's hoping you meant cedar burl.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 16, 2021)

I do not think I gave price for cedar burl. I changed punctuation. Hopefully clearer.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 16, 2021)

Was trying to say, I hope Jenni was talking cedar burl not just cedar trees. Best Guage for local prices is facedupe markitup. I meant to say face book marketplace. Watch what sells not just how much folks are asking. And by all means get a couple or better yet three loggers to give you a rough quote for your standard trees. The burls would be best to harvest yourself or by a wood hoarder anyhow...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 16, 2021)

Check with these folks for starters


At least one should be willing to come out. I would try rustic for the cedar and cherry but you never know till ya ask


----------

